# Weird Screen Garbling With ATi-Tool and X800



## VomitOnLino (Sep 3, 2004)

Hello,

I have an X800 Pro ViVo modded to XT PE. Now when I run ATi tool my screen *sometimes* (not always!) ends up looking like this :
And I haven't done anything in ATi-Tool yet, I barley started it in that shot.   

http://img89.exs.cx/img89/8504/Deadscreen.jpg  (click link for Image)

The temps seem fine, (48C° Idle, 62C° max load) and so do the games and demos. I can play/run them all without any signs of overheating, crashes or artifacts. (Farcry, Doom3,RtHdrIbl, Various ATi Demos, 3dMark 03, Aquamark, Hl2 Stresstest, Soldiers Heroes of WW2, Joint Ops, Mafia, Freedom Fighters.....Edit : Add MoH Pacific Assault Demo to that) I just don't get it. Been playing with it for 19 days now, yet have to find a game/demo that artifacts...
Still I'm pretty worried about this issue, as I fear losing my card or some undiscovered errors, has anyone gotten something similar ?

Sys :

WinXP Pro
P IV 3.0C @ 3.58
Intel 865Perl Mobo
1024Mb Kingston CL3 (Dual channel)
400W Power Supply (Be Quiet!)
Soundblaster Live! 
X800 Pro@XT (Catalysts 4.8, DX 9.0C)
2 Hdd's
1 DVD-Rom


----------



## Jeronimo (Sep 4, 2004)

I had this too, when the core OC is too high and it locks up. I test my core, just with a rotating cube and when it locks up, that is what my screen looks like. I think it also looks like this, when I return from S3 sleep state.


----------



## VomitOnLino (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you for your reply. But sometimes It looks like this just by starting ATitool - without doing anything else - just doubleclicking the shortcut so to speak...


----------



## LabShark (Sep 5, 2004)

Same here with my X800XT and no overclocking. Only when I click on the Temp Icon in sys Tray. Only with the .22 version.......


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 7, 2004)

yeep.....same Prob "sometimes"....just when Windows is booting and AtiTool gets his startup and 2d proflie, i'm becoming this Screen!
Or sometimes when i make a high Coreclock Jump with my Ram from 560Mhz to 450Mhz....,or loading a profile...then my Screen is freezing with such a Picture....  
Also not OCed!!
I'm running a x800proVIVO@xt too. I've found that i'll get this much more often when i´m having the XT-PE Bios running on my Card!
Also my Temps really cool with a max of 68C on Ati4 Silencer! And everything is stable with 
XT-PE clock...no Artifacts, freezes or something in 3d Mode.....only sometimes this Problem!

But it's  a little bit strange......I've this Prob sometimes with the AtiTrayTool too!
Same reason....changing the Clock, loading a profile....  only sometimes too (1of100).

Also Strange is ,that when i doesn't change the Clock manually with AtiTool, but let change the 2d and 3d profile autom. I dont have his Problem....Never...
I'm sure it must be the Ram where this Prob is come from....I'never get this when i change the GPU clock Settings.. And with the Pro Bios (lower Timings) working on my Card i never see this the last weeks!
I think there is something with the Ram timings where this Problem is comig from ,when using the AtiTool to initiate the Card. And it's not a Defect..must be software Prob..
Maybe it must be based on the routines how AtiTool is working to change the clock or initiate the Card...  who knows.......  

GrEEtz


----------



## otbcsteve (Sep 8, 2004)

I've got a connect3d x800 vivo @ XT and I get exactly the same problem. sounds like it's a bug rather than problems with our cards (i hope).


----------



## PRozAC (Sep 8, 2004)

I've got the same card as otbcsteve. i built it in yesterday and made no changes regarding bios or clock rates. and i get the same screen 
btw. how can i read out the temps of my card?? atitool says 1°c ???

greetz...
PRozAC


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 8, 2004)

otbcsteve said:
			
		

> I've got a connect3d x800 vivo @ XT and I get exactly the same problem. sounds like it's a bug rather than problems with our cards (i hope).



I think its 100% not our x800proVivo@XT-pe Mod....People with orig XT Cards and unmodded x800pro has reported the Same Error...

My Problem..I've never such a Screen when AtiTool is autom Changing the Profiles from 2d to 3d Profile...only manually...Also never Probs in 3d like Gaming..


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 8, 2004)

does it make a difference if you change the frequency by a small amount (5 mhz) or a big amount (50 mhz) ? any difference if directions is up or down? happens only on core?


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 9, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> does it make a difference if you change the frequency by a small amount (5 mhz) or a big amount (50 mhz) ? any difference if directions is up or down? happens only on core?




Wizzard...I must say NO....  i've seen this with low and high jumps.....
But I've the feeling thats more often when a bigger Step .....And I think it's the memory and not the Core..maybe both, I can't say it 100% sure!!
Cause when i have an XT Bios working, i've seen much earlier Artefacts ,so when there is basicly an unstable Memory, and then with this ,the Problem seems to be very much often more. So i think i could be the Ram, an maybe AtiTool's working and setting the Ram..
And it  happens when going up "and" down...   "sometimes, often like a "period"...

Also i've seen this Problem sometimes when i set the clock ,and these Screen takes his start only in the AtiTool Window..strange 

Now after 4 Weeks with the orig Pro x800Vivo Bios, for me i can say for sure, thats not so often as with an XT Bios....cause the RamTimings????!! could there be the reason for this Prob?? 

GrEEtz


----------



## Freddy23 (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm having the same issue, happens sometimes if i raise my mem clock by 5 mhz to 565, but as said above not always and even in 2d mode. Card Sapphire X800Pro@XT (520/560). Have you guys overdive enabled, and what kind of catalyst driver and control panel are you using?

I use Cat 4.8 and the new Control Panel (Is kinda buggy in my opinion, but that's another question...)


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 9, 2004)

i've tested all latest Catalyst....4.6- 4.9B it's not the Driver... and it's not Overdrive...

Sure, your Freeze could be ,cause it's too much Mhz for the Ram..such a Screen with Strings and so on is also a typical Ram Mistake at to high clockrates...
The Prob what i mean is at low clock to...and if i clock high or down...in 2d mode only, when changig the Profiles or the clock with AtiTool... not a question of the clockrats...

Do you have this only at high rates ??


But it's good to know tht more and more user have this Prob reported!   

Thought my nice Card have maybe a damage cause it was from Ebay a Used one..


----------



## Freddy23 (Sep 9, 2004)

Nope, I'm having it on ALL Rates: gpu and mem speeds don't matter, even if i start with 475/475 i sometimes get artifacts while changing clockrate to 470 for example


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 9, 2004)

hmm i cant reproduce this .. x800 pro, default bios, i've just been testing 3000 clock changes at a rate of about 1000 changes per minute ... range was random value +-32 mhz for both core and mem at the same time.. i'll try a longer test now


----------



## Freddy23 (Sep 9, 2004)

this problem just happens sometimes at the first clock change after the pc is switched on, I never had any problems later with further clock changes. (but of course, after reboot the weird artifact-screen still comes back sometimes after the first clock change)
...this is a totally strange thing, but it seems i'm not the only one with this issue.


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 10, 2004)

Freddy23 said:
			
		

> this problem just happens sometimes at the first clock change after the pc is switched on, I never had any problems later with further clock changes. (but of course, after reboot the weird artifact-screen still comes back sometimes after the first clock change)
> ...this is a totally strange thing, but it seems i'm not the only one with this issue.




yeep..other users here in this Thread too...


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 10, 2004)

doyou have lock reference divider in settings on?


----------



## Freddy23 (Sep 10, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> doyou have lock reference divider in settings on?




No, I didn't, perhaps that was the problem...I will report changes later


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 10, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> doyou have lock reference divider in settings on?



what would you suggest? should i lock it ? 
Cause I've default not enabled this..


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 12, 2004)

no news abot it ? Have this Prob again 2 Times the last Days.....hate it!!!


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 12, 2004)

no idea what causes this .. the reference divider was just an idea .. i cant reproduce it with my x800 pro non-vivo


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 12, 2004)

I've no Idea too...but there must be something cause 6 People with exactly the same Problem here..
It can't be an too high OC, cause we're all have this at Default too! Also if with the pro pro and XT Bios. Only what is strange for me, and I can't say it for sure, i've the Card only for 4 Weeks..is that i seems like to be not so often as like with an Pro Bios. I've this with orig Pro Bios one time in 2 Weeks.. With an XT Bios sometimes 2 times a Day !! Cause that i tink about here before, it could be the Mem Timings were AtiTool is failed (or something) in some cases when changig the Clock MANUALLY(or Profile).
Otherwise i cannot believe it's an XT Bios cause some people here don't have any flashed Cards...Also the others said before too, that with the Cards everything is allright so far. Good Temps,no Artifacts..all  is stable and cool running...

Its very Strange too.....This ONLY happens when changing manuelly something...With the automated 3d Profile (with any Clocksettings, low and high rates) loading it doesn't exist. 100% sure to say for me!
That shows, there must be something wrong Tool sited...

It's  hard to say what's produce the Error, because there's is no constant Trigger, I can't reproduce it with every Time the same Trigger......but i'm 99% sure It's not the Card himself...there must be a crash with this Tools....dont know...I really hate It!!  

Now I'm testing Powerstrip if there's this Problem too....in the moment I don't see it with PowerStrip...when its not there with it must be AtiTool and his routines himself.... 
GrEEtz


----------



## foreignkid (Sep 12, 2004)

Not really sure if this is relevant... but I've had corruption somewhat similar to this when o/cing memory to high. I think it has something to to with 1 or 2 of the memchips not liking the speeds and crapping out on you without everything going completely bad.

http://www.nmt.edu/~lbaker/corrupt.jpg


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 12, 2004)

looks like here's no Way out for it...   

Finally, i only set the Clockrates over the ini. File and let it change autom..with 2d and 3d Profiles..That's working for me and the Problem is gone...
I found out, that when the Screen Mode is changing ,going over Blackscreen, change the clock ,and coming back.. the Way Powerstrips sometimes working on 2d Mode, there's no  Freeze...not 1 time...
Only when changing the Clock "on the Fly" how AtiTool is working on 2d Mode it's going to freeze sometimes....
Don't no know why sometimes (not everytime), for example Powerstrip, is working in such a Way... But so the Problem is gone. Must be the same Way when AtiTool's changing autm. from 2d to 3d Mode so the Problem is gone too....

Never Mind..it's not a defect of our Cards..seems to be not relevant..and in this Way it's working for well at all...but i think there must be a Way to match that generally..I'm not the programmer

GrEEtz an Thanx


----------



## otbcsteve (Sep 16, 2004)

I've uninstalled ATItool and since my system has been entirely stable, no graphics errors what-so-ever. I'm pretty sure it must be a bug, any idea if there will be a fix in the later versions?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2004)

if i could reproduce it i could fix it ..


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 17, 2004)

otbcsteve said:
			
		

> I've uninstalled ATItool and since my system has been entirely stable, no graphics errors what-so-ever. I'm pretty sure it must be a bug, any idea if there will be a fix in the later versions?




I'm not sure 100% ,cause my x800 is working only for 4Weeks....in this time i had 1 fresh Windows Installation. But i saw, without AtiTool on it, there wasn't this Error..
It seems to be, from that Time when AtiTools takes his first Start on a fresh Sys the Error  
will be coming up...

For Now, dont know why, but with the xT500_500 Bios from here I havn't this Error .....  time wil show it. I tested it again and again...clockrate high, down...No such a freeze again!
And i get 10-20Mhz more CoreClock!!! 

People with this Error too..
Maybe you have a try and take this connect3d x800XT 500_500 Bios from here...and see if it works better in this Combination...may other Timings reproduce this damn Error not so often or never!
http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/


----------



## Freddy23 (Sep 17, 2004)

acrowley23 said:
			
		

> People with this Error too..
> Maybe you have a try and take this connect3d x800XT 500_500 Bios from here...and see if it works better in this Combination...may other Timings reproduce this damn Error not so often or never!



The problem is that I don't have any problems with games or benchmarks @ 520/560 mhz, it's definately not the card: I played 10hrs nonstop different games and the machine is still rockstable (although GPU core temperature raises up to 75 degrees). My card still works without any artifacts @540/575, but if I change clockrates manually with the slider of ATITool...guess what still happens sometimes: weird artifact screen after the first clockmanipulations. And no, I didn't smoke my brain away.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2004)

freddy: when entering a number into the edit boxes and hitting enter it happens too?


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 18, 2004)

Freddy23 said:
			
		

> The problem is that I don't have any problems with games or benchmarks @ 520/560 mhz, it's definately not the card: I played 10hrs nonstop different games and the machine is still rockstable (although GPU core temperature raises up to 75 degrees). My card still works without any artifacts @540/575, but if I change clockrates manually with the slider of ATITool...guess what still happens sometimes: weird artifact screen after the first clockmanipulations. And no, I didn't smoke my brain away.



I wrote it down for 10 times or so...are you people here ignore me??!

We're 100% have the same Problem   
yes sure....My Card too!!! its only sometimes on 2D when changing the Clockrates ,doesn't
matter if up or down..AND ONLY MANUALLY  "on the fly" !!
When the Screen Mode change (2d-3d ..a Game or so) there isn't the Problem!
At all I've not any Probs with Temps ,Artifacts or else....Sys is Rockstable on 540_570!!!

My fix so far...i only let  change it autom.over the 3d profile!!! and i only change the Clockrates over the profiles.ini. file !!! And so its 100% gone!!!


Wizzard.. i think its too when change the Edit Box! and if change the
"apply clock immediately"....the same!!


----------



## Freddy23 (Sep 18, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> freddy: when entering a number into the edit boxes and hitting enter it happens too?



When entering the number in the edit box, this issue doesn't happen. But it needs intense testing (always a reboot after the first change, needs more then a couple of tests to be confirmed working), that's why I will report further changes. Thx W1zzard for your supply.


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 19, 2004)

Freddy23 said:
			
		

> When entering the number in the edit box, this issue doesn't happen. But it needs intense testing (always a reboot after the first change, needs more then a couple of tests to be confirmed working), that's why I will report further changes. Thx W1zzard for your supply.



may you've only a period of luck?? that's it seems to be working..... 

Changing the clockrates with AtiTool is in the same way working, as when we enter the clockrates in the editbox (am I right??!!)....also our Probs, when want to load a Profile some time and the freeze will come up. Enter in the editbox doesn't help there. And when it should work so far ,for me it's no Way for EveryDay use.I want my Profiles fully working!!

My Card doesn´t freeze for a few days ....but there was many clock changes cause Benching.. for me ,it helps very much to use the lower xt 500_500 Bios.. There it isn't as much often as with the other XT PE Bios.
And also my Experience is, if there're lower (faster) Timings ,then the Prob is much more often.

but i will test it too... and hope it will coming up on Wizzard's x800 Card  for one time too, so that he could bring us to a final Bugfix.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2004)

there must be some reason why this is happening .. could all of you please post your full hardware and software specs?


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 19, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> there must be some reason why this is happening .. could all of you please post your full hardware and software specs?




-Athlon 64 3200 S754 / -Fsc d1607 MB /Via k8t800 Chip /Nortbridge passiveCooling
-2x512Mb DDR400 Kingston ValueRam
-Connect 3d X800Pro Vivo@XT -XT500_500 Bios/ max 540_570/ VCore 1,5V...
  ..on Ati4 Silencer Idle 40 / max 70C 
-Audigy2 ZS
- 550W superSilentLC6550 PSU

-Windows XP SP2 / DX9c /Catalyst 4.9Final (withoutCCC) / ViaHyperion 4.53
 WXP SP2 Firewall / AntiVirPEdition Logitech Mousware 9.80,
 Creative Audigy2 Driver ver 1.84.50,
 AtiTool 0.23b2


the Error also was with SP2, and several Catalyst Drivers AND on a fresh Sys

GrEEtz


----------



## otbcsteve (Sep 19, 2004)

AMD64 3200 'newcastle'
1gig pc3200 geil ram
connect3d pro vivo - softmodded @ XT PE speeds
250w psu

windows xp home
sp2
pc cillin internet monitor / firewall


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2004)

steve what board/chipset?


----------



## Freddy23 (Sep 19, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> there must be some reason why this is happening .. could all of you please post your full hardware and software specs?




P4 2,8C @ 3,2 gigs, 2x 512Mb Kingston HyperX, Asus P4C800 Deluxe, Saphire x800 Pro @ XT PE...Software :Win XP SP2 Cat 4.9 and the old Control Panel.

All detailed information about my System is here:
ITS IN GERMAN!
http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?user=Freddy23


----------



## otbcsteve (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm using S754 AMD on a Nvidia 250gb chipset.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2004)

ok so its not chipset or cpu ... 

anybody saw this happen on SP1 / no SP ?


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 19, 2004)

SP2 and SP1 the Same Error


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2004)

ok .. so whats left is the video cards .. anybody tried different bioses?


----------



## otbcsteve (Sep 19, 2004)

I never had any problems with my Pro bios but the corruption has only started with the last 2 versions of ATItool, before that I was fine.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2004)

know the exact version?


----------



## otbcsteve (Sep 19, 2004)

Actually no, i'll find out now. When i first installed atitool (july, which i think was version 16) it was fine. i'll do some tests now.

have just tried version 16 and I get errors. i installed and the men/core were being read as 0/0. i clicked the default button and I got full screen corruption. somethings definitely wierd, i think i'll just go without for the time being as I can't afford to break my card.


----------



## 5150 Joker (Sep 20, 2004)

Just to add my 2 bits, I've had the same problem as everyone else is describing and I know of 1 other user at Rage3D that is experiencing this issue as well. It first started happening when I had ATi Tool set to load with Windows startup. Ever since I removed it from starting with Windows, the garbled issue has gone down significantly. It seems to me the tool screws up somehow during a cold boot and/or restart and sets an incorrect timing for the memory even if it shows the default 560 mhz in the interface.    Whatever the case, I've become really hesitant to use the tool now in fear that it may damage my card. I hope this issue can be worked out because it is a good piece of software.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2004)

16 doesnt work on the x800 .. try in the .19 / .20 range


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 20, 2004)

About other Bios....for me it seems to be with the "fastest XT Bios 526_573Mhz at most! Better with the 520_560 !! And actually with a lower 500_500 Bios its the best for now . On the orig Pro i saw it only 1 time for weeks! But i want to use the 500_500 XT cause it gives better Core OCing for me and i can lower the VCore!!


Wrote this few Days ago (and more on the other Sites before about several XT Bios and the Error...)

My Card doesn´t freeze for a few days ....but there was many clock changes cause Benching.. for me ,it helps very much to use the lower xt 500_500 Bios.. There it isn't as much often as with the other XT PE Bios.
And also my Experience is, if there're other lower (faster) Timings ,then the Prob is much more often. 
SHORT: with the Bios where my Ram gives the earliest Artifacts, this damn Error is coming up mostly!! Can there be a Connection??!! must be somewhat!

5150 Joker...may i was, i've posted a link to this Thread at Rage3d to ask User if there's this Error too


----------



## otbcsteve (Sep 20, 2004)

Would it be at all possible to have a version that monitors for errors, checks temps and allows you to set the speed of the fan while people are having this issue. it would be trés useful.


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 22, 2004)

no more this Error in the moment with XT500_500 Bios.....for 1 Week....


----------



## Turdhat (Sep 22, 2004)

Had the same issue. Happened at bootup with ati tool changing clock speeds either up or down . Now, I msconfiged and disabled atitool at start up so this would stop however, I use powerstrip with my hdtv and it lowered the clock on bootup and the same thing happened. I dont think its your atitool. I think that some cards cant handle it. I switched out my xt modded pro (it was a terrible overclocker) and got another card, modded to 16p and 513/567 and it hasnt happened since. Before I switched cards I tried regular pro bios, 16p pro bios, 520/560 bios. and the 526/573 bios to no avail. Swapping the card for another did the trick. Dunno why but I would have to guess that some of these pros dont like being modded to 16p and having thier clocks moved around. BTW I am using the 526/573 bios now 16p rock stable at 513/567. Wizzard thanks again for such a wonderfull tool.


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 23, 2004)

Please don't you tell us our Cards are wrong !!?? There's no sign of it!
When on 3d Apps all is working 100& the Card is not defect!!! I've seen this with one of 200 clockchanges..and not on every Startup.
Also some User with the error "don't have a Modded Card working" !!!  
Where are the Pipes working on Desk when changing some clocks..when you're talking about "not amused Pipes". A Card which is not correctly working with the pipes must show Errors on 3d Apps!
Also when it's better or gone with other Bios (other Trimings), i don't see this for now 1 week with other XT500_500 Bios..., can't be the Card himself only..
But OK you're the man..and you've managed the Prob for all fo us  our Cards are wrong...that's it......be happy with your New Card ..but don'´t tell us our Cards are defect or somewhat...


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 23, 2004)

LabShark said:
			
		

> Same here with my X800XT and no overclocking. Only when I click on the Temp Icon in sys Tray. Only with the .22 version.......



here you can see it ..not a modded Card


----------



## Turdhat (Sep 23, 2004)

Ok, ok its not the cards. All I am saying is that my previous card did this when it was clocked up or down at bootup by atitool or powerstrip on occasion and my new one dosnt. Hasnt done it one single time. Exact same model card x800 pro vivo from comp usa modded to xt. I am saying that I dont think its ati tool.


----------



## Cynips (Sep 23, 2004)

Never had that problem and I have a Visiontek Xtasy RADEON x800 Pro.


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 23, 2004)

cynips......sure not every Card.

Summary...cause of long Thread and to have no missunderstandings
At least , it seems to be that some Cards under some Conditions (electrical Structure, mem Chips..) with some Timings in some Situations SOMETIMES  (for me 1of200)hang up with this strange Screen..whe changing the clock on 2d Desk.
It's with x800pro,@XT and orig XTs..no difference if modded or not! 
3d all works pretty fine stable ,cool with no Artifacts, hang ups...
When a Card is having corrupt quad of Pipes or somewhat, there must be 100% Errors on 3d Apps! Also the 16 Pipes on a modded Card ,normally cannot be corrupt cause on the Vivo Pro a full XT Chip (maybe with lower clocks) is working..
Or the Error must come up too, when AtiTool is changing autom the Clock from 2d-3d Mode..But its not! So the Cards 100% not corrupt!
But only on 2d Desk when changing the Clockrates (up or down) MANUALLY..When you let AtiTool change the Profiles (and clock) autom. from 2d to 3d we dont see it!
Only "on the fly" clockchanges.....
And i saight it before, i have this with AtiTrayTool or Powerstrip too...
My Prob actually is gone (with XT 500_500 Bios)and i hope to never see it again  

Turdhat, I dont wont to be the aggressor, but you saight simply wrong Facts that's a corrupt Vivo Card that causes this Error..and that's wrong

GrEEtz
ps.sorry my English...


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 27, 2004)

Often i talked about but now I've tested it very hardly and now i can say it for sure.
The Connect3d XT500_500 Bios has fixed the Weird Screen gambling Error for me!
It works now for over 2 Weeks without any Errors at bootup, with different Profiles and his clockspeeds, or any clockchanges "on the fly" on 2d Desk...Changing the Profiles auto. from 2d-3d is working fine too...
At all the damn Bug is 100% gone..other factors in my Sys are the Same..no HW changes or somewhat..so it cannot be another Reason that the Error is fixed..This Bios must initiate the 
Card (Timings, Register...) in a more compatible Way to Tools like AtiTool..i don't know exactly why, but it works  

I suggest to use this XT500_500 Bios too ,to fix the damn Weird Screen Gambling Bug..
Would bei interesting for me to know if you've test it too, and if it works generally.
So i can report to other People with x800 Cards when it´s working all around!

GrEetz


----------



## Durzel (Mar 7, 2005)

Just to say this problem still exists..

Using 0.0.24b2 on an HIS X800XT PE - when I load ATiTool more often than not as soon as it loads the screen will corrupt rendering the system unuseable.  This is *without* doing any sort of overclocking on the card (my 2D profile is default).


----------



## Durzel (Mar 7, 2005)

I deleted my profile.ini and loaded ATiTool and sure enough it started ok (no screen corruption).  This time I checked "Lock reference divider" and the problem hasn't come up since.... although I've only loaded ATiTool another 10 times or so, could just be a fluke.


----------



## mR Yellow (Mar 8, 2005)

I've experienced a similar problem. And i can reproduce it!
 I don't have this problem when starting up, but i do have it when resuming from sleep mode  

The 2d display is corrupted and looks almost identicle to the pic posted in the first post!

Can u guys try this and see if u have the sam prob.

BTW im using ATI Tool 24 beta2


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 8, 2005)

mR Yellow said:
			
		

> I've experienced a similar problem. And i can reproduce it!
> I don't have this problem when starting up, but i do have it when resuming from sleep mode
> 
> The 2d display is corrupted and looks almost identicle to the pic posted in the first post!
> ...



the return from standby/hibernation display corruption is another issue .. i thought its fixed on .24b2 .. i just tried with .24b3 code and it seems to be working:

- click "standby"
ATITOOL(IRQL 00): *** QUERY STANDBY/HIBERNATION ***
ATITOOL(IRQL 00):     ATI clocks set to default.
- system turns off (standby) here -
- press power button -
ATITOOL(IRQL 00): *** RESUMING NORMAL OPERATION ***
ATITOOL(IRQL 00):     Fan Control + restore clock registers queued.
ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Fan control disabled
ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Clock registers restored

beta 3 should be out today or tomorrow


----------



## mR Yellow (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanx Wizzard  
This is going to sound corny, but i (and im sure ereryone else) appreciate ur hardwork.

ATITool is simply the best Utility out!

BTW. have u thought about intoducing game specific profiles (im trying my luck )


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 8, 2005)

i dont like the idea of game specific profiles .. maybe when i'm bored


----------



## mR Yellow (Mar 8, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> i dont like the idea of game specific profiles .. maybe when i'm bored



lol...i thought so. Its really a lot of work. And then u must really be bored


----------



## acrowley23 (Mar 10, 2005)

The Problem...Use the Connect 3d XT 500/500 Bios...
No more Hang ups with this Bios. And i know a few People with no more of this Problem...

Greetz


----------



## Slipdaddy (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a Radeon  X800 Pro 256 Meg and it does the same thing as the above images (page 1 post 1) when overdrive is turned on  the catylyst control panel-Ati told me the Xt was the only card that you can use overdrive on-NONSENSE! I can use the ATITool and overclock to 548 core 540 mem @ 80 degrees with no problems at all but I normally run at 507 core and 500 mem @ 60 degrees with a 312 fps all day long


----------



## Boreal (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey guys hate to throw more in on this topic but I have a 9800 Pro and just put a Zalman80D-HP heat sink on it with fan and decided to check out 3Drage tool after many hours of research in the help section and forums. (I posted a thread for some help in finding simple guides on Ocing my card and had 42 veiws with no responces.) Again I did nothing with the tool but play with the 3D settings and frame rates. I started my PC from standby and got the same screen. That said I found the 3drage tool to risky and uninstalled it. Ran a regcleaner and reinstalled recent ATI driver just in case of residue. I found this tool from a link at 3drage and opened it and found it much much easier to use for noobs like myself. I know this might not mean much but thanks for your hard work. Anyway after a long day of running the tool and finding a stable OC and playing Raven Shield. I let the PC cool, powered down fans and turned off ATIT tool and let the pc go to standby. When I returned I got the same screen mentioned above. This led to this thread  Anyway I noticed a thread to fix but did not inderstand how to go about the fix. YES YES I am a noob so any info starting at desk top is helpfull. Again this only happens for me when PC wakes up from standby, and does not happen at restart or boot up. 

I have a MSI 6577 MBO, P4 3.06 HT, 1 gig corsair xms, Western digital 80 gig HD, 9800pro. default core is 378.00/338.00, so far I've been able to play a stable game of RVS at 400/365. Anyway Stock CPU heat sink and fan two case fans, Zalman 80D with fan and Zalman HD Dual fans.  I am running XP along with nifty tool called speedfan to controle cooling. Anyway hope the info, helps because I to worry about loosing my investment and seeking a fix.


----------



## Number1 (Mar 18, 2005)

hmm might help,
I too have same problem, however i have never used atitool, my core and mem is both 500/500 card is a x800xt pe by radion using the latest ati drivers (direct from website)

my motherboard is a 939 neo2 platum 1 gig of ddr and 2x sata raptors, i have just flashed by motherboard bios, however i had the problem before, and still have it.

i don't think it is linked with the 2d/3d cos i get the problem in games and just in windows, sometimes i walk away from comp, have a ciggy come back and screen full of fuzz, however a reset seems to fix it just like that.

anyone got any ideas or any other useful forum links?
found this one through google, looking for some help on this problem


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 25, 2005)

i experienced some random crashes/screen garbling when changing clock speeds when i had att running and used atitool to change the clocks .. closing att fixed it


----------



## Number1 (Mar 25, 2005)

well i looked at 3drage and it mentioned direct write which i disabled, but i still get the problem, and one other thing, i have had it happern in the bios setup screen, i'm lost with this one, so many reports, but no answers


----------



## Slipdaddy (Mar 25, 2005)

might want to go to ati website and go to their previous drivers and download this driver:

wxp-w2k-8-062-040929a
File Version 4.0.100.1190 

This is the last ati driver I can use that will run overdrive and not create a wierd problem -don't know if this will help but what you got to loose!


----------



## neliz (Mar 28, 2005)

I've had the same problem too, and guess, yes it's a x800pro@vivo (with 1.6ns memory all over.)

I've been running into this problem for quite some time and honestly was very scared since this is the kind of behaviour my old 9500pro gave me before dying.
Anyway.
It only happens to me when I load a profile from say 400/400 to 520/560 clocks (400 be 2d etc.) and then run something like 3dmark.
I haven't experienced it in other games yet and I've been running this card since august last year.

The only other problem I had was when I put my clocks too low (say 300/300) and atitool (0.24b5) would load and set a 180/260 clock or something like that, then I get "funky" pixels on my screen after a couple of minutes which are removed as soon as the screen is "refreshed" (say, watching a blank word document with pixels, and putting a firefox window over it removes the pixels.)

So. I'm not running atitool right now and must honestly say that I haven't had any of those screen corruptions.


----------



## acrowley23 (Mar 30, 2005)

please......use the Connect3d x800 XT 500_500 Bios.....thats the Way to fix it....


Wizzard.... i know...with ATT i get this Error sometimes too !


----------



## Number1 (Mar 30, 2005)

trick is i don't have a floppy drive so i can boot into dos to flash, anyone know a windows based flasher?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 30, 2005)

number1: no flasher for x800 series which works under windows


----------



## acrowley23 (Apr 3, 2005)

Number1 said:
			
		

> trick is i don't have a floppy drive so i can boot into dos to flash, anyone know a windows based flasher?




you can use a cheap USB Stick....i bought a 64mb Medion STick for 8Euros last days..

You can (usually) boot form the USB Stick Drive


----------



## thumper (Apr 28, 2005)

I know this is an old thread however.

I get this on my pcie x800XL card with standard bios but using the softmod drivers. Also happens with default 5.4 drivers too.

Has there been a fix for this yet?


----------



## kanko (Jul 4, 2005)

hmm.. how interesting... this problem is COMPLETELY random!


----------



## thumper (Jul 4, 2005)

I agree after doing absolutly nothing to change anything mine now apears to be fine for the moment


----------



## kanko (Jul 15, 2005)

so.. any success with the 5.7s? :\


----------



## ojaneka (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi!

I had this BAD corruption problem few months a go when i used OMEGA drivers. (dont remember the number, 5.?) <-- BEST "FPS" SO FAR...

Had to re install Windows to overcome this problem. The "dot to i" was when i was scanning artifacts with ATItool 0.24beta?, TOTAL corruption!


winXPpro
A64 3200@2400Mhz (754)
K8N Neo pla 10*240 ht@1000
1.5g khx3200ul @ 200
Club3D X800Pro (16p)


----------



## kanko (Jul 20, 2005)

yeah.. but we have the problem that when we boot into windows, the picture is scrambled..
btw, i never used atitool, but have the same prob.


----------



## ojaneka (Jul 23, 2005)

HI

!I havent read ALL the posts!   

THIS IS FOR "BADLY" BOOTING CARDS:
(I had a problem in the past.That when i was booting my pc, i didnt see my mobos boot logos or windows loading bar. Just blank screen up to windows login screen)

#1 MAKE SURE YOUR PC POWER SUPLY IS PROPERLY GROUNDED (grounded input) Clud3D:s advice, DID THE TRICK!!
#2 DO U HAVE ENOUGH POWERFULL POWER SUPLY? CALCULATE AMD SYSTEMS: LINK
ARE VOLTAGES ENOUGH STABLE? POWER SUPLYS ARE USING 60-70% OF THE RATED NUMBERS. EXAMPLE: 380W IS GIVING ABOUT 228-226W ALL THE TIME...

A64 3200 (754) @ 2,5 Ghz 
1.5G KHX3200UL (2-2-2-5-2T)
MSI K8N Neo Platinum (MS-7030) MODED BIOS 1.6 by PINOCHIO <- (over 300ht`s, stable)
Club3D X800Pro @ 540/530 (16P), ATI Silencer 4
2* SATA
Antec 480W


----------



## kanko (Jul 24, 2005)

even tho i did not have such problems i tried your advices/tips/hints and it's still the same...
i'm sorry, but i blame the drivers and i blamed them from the get go.


----------



## kanko (Sep 18, 2005)

new drivers are out and it's still the same :O


----------

